# Appeal allowed- what happens next?



## daniella-mum of 2 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi all I was just wondering whether anyone could tell me what happens after an appeal hearing. We have received the decision and the appeal was allowed under the immigration rules (pre-July rules). 
How will the embassy get In contact with my husband? Are they likely to drag this out as long as they can In Albania? It's been nearly a year since we applied for the visa! When my husband arrives in the UK what documents will I need to take with me and are they likely to interview my husband at the airport? 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks 
Daniella


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

daniella-mum of 2 said:


> Hi all I was just wondering whether anyone could tell me what happens after an appeal hearing. We have received the decision and the appeal was allowed under the immigration rules (pre-July rules).
> How will the embassy get In contact with my husband? Are they likely to drag this out as long as they can In Albania? It's been nearly a year since we applied for the visa! When my husband arrives in the UK what documents will I need to take with me and are they likely to interview my husband at the airport?


Normally the embassy will soon contact your husband using the contact details he supplied (often by email), request his passport for the visa to be affixed and he will then be cleared to travel to UK. While some questions are possible at the border, he should be allowed to enter UK.


----------

